# higgins smelt outing



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

is there any interest in a higgins lake smelt outing?


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm in! I did it once 2 years ago and had a ball. We caught a ton of 'em. We caught them all day long!..........Patch


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I'd be game too.


----------



## salmonboy86 (Sep 23, 2003)

I might be interested to if I could follow someone there. Have no clue how to get there.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

Sounds like a fun time to me! I would really like to get to know some people from the site and have always wanted to fish Higgins. 

Joe


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Ill Be up fishing higgins this thursday thru sunday.........If any one is up there give me a hollar on 7-0


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Post a date, I've been wanting to get a mess anyway . And doing it as an outing would make it more of a good time. 
OUTSIDER


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

wow there is some interest.
in a week or two the smelt should be stacked in smelt village making fishing in the daylite a blast.
now what about a date?
this weekend coming up might be to early notice plus the daytona 500 is sun.
what about the next weekend 26th or 27th ?
the guys and girls that come early we could go after some perch then move into shore and fish smelt from noon till ?


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I voted the 26th but the 27th will still work for me. I think my plan will be to get up there early and try for either some trout or perch and then move in for the evening for smelt.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

OUTSIDER


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

I'm in.


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Great been wanting to try this smelt fishing through the ice sounds like alot of fun any idea on how deep you usually fish? The only time I fished Higgins I was in about 55 fow not to much fun hand over hand fishing. Thanks Pat


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

yoopernut said:


> Great been wanting to try this smelt fishing through the ice sounds like alot of fun any idea on how deep you usually fish? The only time I fished Higgins I was in about 55 fow not to much fun hand over hand fishing. Thanks Pat


Smeltville on the west side is generally in 60-80' fow. You can get a pretty decent ice fishing combo rod and reel for under $30. This would sure beat hand over hand when the fishing is hot and heavy.

Heck for that matter, if you dont want to spend the $$ I have an extra rod and reel that you are more than welcome to use at the outing.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Were is higgins i might be interested


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Just north of Houghton Lake.........Patch


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Bluedevil for offering the use of your extra rod and reel I purchased one not to long after I fished Higgins but that lake trust me is no place for hand over hand(unless you wanna mess with notted line) definetly rod reel combo's hope to see ya out there looking forward to meeting some of the people on here.


----------



## therapy (Jan 5, 2005)

Sounds great i sure could use some lessons in catching smelt i will try to make it if you have the outing. I was there last saturday and the results were disappointing, Wife says "you drove over two hours each way for a whole 6 smelt" yup,and i'd do it again!!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I went with Saturday, but am unsure if I can actually make it. The following weekend would actually work best for me. Have an old man with a bad hip I want to bring along is it a long walk out.


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

i could make a saturday outing. anyoneone staying out all night on the ice?


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

2Paws , There are people driveing full size trucks all over Higgins . But if thats somthing your not comfortable with I'm sure a ride out will be availabe from myself or a number of other members with quads or sleds. As this outing gets closer this (transportation out & back ) will be discussed more. check your pm's
OUTSIDER


----------

